# Is my budgie okay?



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi,
My female budgie Picu does this weird thing like after eating Harrison's Bird High Potency Super Fine pellet she moves/swings her head from top to bottom like you know when budgies sing and they move their head with happiness just like that she does it. But it doesn't mean she is doing that with happiness because while doing this she stays quite and after that runs to drink some water after that all is fine. Few times like once in a while after eating those pellet, she also opens and close her mouth and keep doing that for a min or so? Can anyone tell me is there anything to worry about? Or she is having problem with eating those super fine pellet? When I started giving them seed she is all fine eating them and doesn't do those 2 things that I mention above so is this all about her pellet size? Also she does sometimes sneezes and when she moves her head from right to left then I feel there's some liquid drops on my hands (like if I'm sitting by their cage and have my hand inside their cage) like maybe she has little bit of runny nose or she feels cold? But I don't see runny liquid from her nose but yesterday after her sneeze her cere was shiny like I think it was shining because of her runny nose after sneeze? If you think she has problem, then is there any way I can treat her at home with homemade recipes?
Thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your budgie could simply be adjusting her crop and this is not cause for concern.
Does she do that motion every time when eating pellets or other foods (including veggies)? 
Budgies can have an occasional wet sneeze, especially when taking a bath or when drinking water.
If your budgie you notice an increase of sneezing and some of those are wet and you also notice some laboured, heavier breathing and tail bobbing then it would be best to have your budgie seen by an avian vet specialist for a proper examination, diagnosis and treatment plan.
When having breathing issues, the symptoms can be alleviated by creating a little steam room for your budgie by placing the cage in the bathroom and running the shower hot. The steam will help to clear the airways.
Still this isn't a cure and to treat respiratory distress/flu your budgie will need to be prescribed medication.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

No she isn't doing that head move a lot just once or twice in a day ONLY after eating those super fine pellet. When she eats raw veggies and other seeds or millet she is all fine and doesn't do that. No her tail isn't bobbing and her breathing isn't heavier either. But I'll try that steam method too. I honestly haven't seen any wet drops on my hands but I feel it that something sure is wet on my hands. She sneezed last night before sleeping like 2 or 3 times straight. Till now she haven't sneezed it after that. And I try to provide them mixed water (like normal cold+boiled warm water) so they won't feel cold and I do this to avoid sore throat and they love to drink that water in this cold month. By saying normal cold means that water isn't cold because of it isn't in the fridge but we put our water bottles in dinning table and that water becomes cold after a while so that's why I mix that water. And thank you.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I see you have posted quite a few threads regarding your budgie's behaviours. 
It is natural to worry but honestly you must start to do the research to enable you to make a determined judgement. We all have done this at one time or another.
Your budgie will sneeze, sometimes it will have some wetness especially after having a bath, my budgie sneezes after scratching his head area near his cere regularly. 
If you are really concerned the best place to take your budgie is for a wellness check up with a qualified avian vet, this will also be beneficial for future references for you. Please read the links and sub forums these will help you with many of your queries.:green budgie:


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestion Cathy. No, they don't do that after taking spray bath. And Yes, I do my research and if I don't find a good answer to my concern then I post my thread. I only post threads and ask so if any of this site's members have went through same and if they went to vet and got any answer for that then they might be able to help me or tell me what they find out if they had same experience as me. I do agree that we all should do research part which I do, I read 10-15 pages and then still if I find out that nobody posted thread about the concern that I have then I post thread to ask. If no one knows or had experiences like me then they are welcome not to post any response or just say I don't know. I won't mind that.  Please do pray that I should get a job soon as possible so I'll take my little birdies to an avian vet right after (as they're my first priority). 
Thanks. Please don't mind.


----------

